# How do you feel about banking online?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 3, 2021)

When I was growing up in the 50s my mom and grandma would take a day each month to take care of any banking right in town. 
Later on when my mom lived with me she was still able to pick and choose a bank nearby.
After she passed and left some savings to me I decided to do the same but as time went on the little banks had very low interests rates.
My cousin suggested that I shop around for better rates even if it meant going out of state. This was a big leap for me.
After awhile I got comfortable doing that.
Now with the low rates for CDs all over the country it seems the better rates are from online banks.
They aren't good but a little better.
I do not have stocks and couldn't handle the stress, I'm not a risk taker and would never put my savings in the hands of an accountant either. 
Have any of you opened a cd or other accounts online?
Do you feel it is safe to do so? 
Maybe its time for me to take another leap.


----------



## Chet (Jun 3, 2021)

I would not unless it was absolutely necessary and it's not absolutely necessary. I don't want my financial information exposed to the *world wide* web. Sure it may be a small risk, but there is no substantial reward to it so why bother.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When I was growing up in the 50s my mom and grandma would take a day each month to take care of any banking right in town.
> Later on when my mom lived with me she was still able to pick and choose a bank nearby.
> After she passed and left some savings to me I decided to do the same but as time went on the little banks had very low interests rates.
> My cousin suggested that I shop around for better rates even if it meant going out of state. This was a big leap for me.
> ...


I'm old-school to the bone, Ruth, and still swear by doing most everything the old-fashioned way, and hubby feels the same way.

We still receive paper bills each month (by way of mail), and do our banking the old-fashioned manual way (walk into the bank in person).

We're committed to being the diehards that we are right to the bitter end.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 3, 2021)

I use 2 different banks, one holds my savings accounts and the other is where my checking account is. I do bank online, but only with the bank that has my checking account.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm a bit concerned about the risks of online banking, and the potential for an account to be "hacked".  However, we do a fair amount of online buying, so we maintain a modest and separate account for that activity.  In addition, I prefer to shop online with businesses that accept Paypal, which adds a second layer of protection.  We keep a regular checking account for our normal monthly expenses, and a money market account for our emergency funds...which, knock wood, we seldom use.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 3, 2021)

I love online banking. I can deposit checks by taking a photo of them and uploading the images, and transfer funds using the bank's website. I never use cash, so there's no reason for me to ever go to the bank.

I feel pretty safe with it. To log in, the bank texts a code to my phone a code that I use to access my account, so there's the password protection plus the code, which is pretty secure. And I never access it on a public network. That's where a lot of people get hacked.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 3, 2021)

Love online banking, bill paying and remote check deposit.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 3, 2021)

I do mostly everything online.

Credit cards are set up when something is charged on them I get an email and text to the phone.
Banking also I get notifications of bills due and paid by emails and text to phone.
I use a Password Manager for all my accounts. The Master Password is changed every 3 months.
All my accounts (Banking, Stores, Companies, Government.....)  are split up into 4 sections, about 20 accounts in each. Every 3 months I will change all passwords in one section and by the time the end of the year comes around all passwords have been changed. I do religiously.
I make sure that my email accounts have not been hacked every month. https://haveibeenpwned.com/
All financial accounts I use the Two Factor Authentication when signing into the account.
I also have a good third party security software installed on my computer.
I ONLY use the computer at home for financial transactions, I still don't trust the phone on this.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2021)

I did not open my account online.  I do have online access to it, though, and use that often to check the balance and transactions.


----------



## RnR (Jun 3, 2021)

Love online banking here in Australia. Have been using it for over 12 years ... no problems, so convenient. Haven't been to a "real" bank for years.


----------



## MrPants (Jun 3, 2021)

Can't remember last time I wrote a check. I don't even have checks anymore lol! E-transfers; automatic withdrawals are the way to go. Never had an issue. 
I can't remember the last time I withdrew cash from a bank machine. Maybe 7-10 years ago? Credit cards are so much better because you build rewards as you spend. Costs nothing as long as you pay the monthly invoice on-line in time each month. It's a win-win!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

That big smile on my avatar? That's how I feel about online banking! I guess there's a chance that one of my accounts could be hacked and then I might think twice about online banking were that to happen. Then again, there's always the chance that I might one day win a substantial prize in the lottery. If and when I do, I think I'll be grateful to be able to deposit those checks for my winnings by using the camera on my phone to do so. At one time people were probably afraid to drive and ride in cars, preferring the option of transportation by horses. Times change and nothing bad has happened to me or to any of my personal acquaintances, thus far. I stop at the bank when I have cash to deposit or if I am withdrawing substantial funds for things such as travel. Banks move my money via the internet, they must feel it's safe enough too.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 3, 2021)

I use online banking and hardly ever write a check. If it gets hacked they will replace the money so no worries there.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 3, 2021)

How do you feel about banking online?​
Auto deposit
Auto pay

Love it

Transactions are immediate
I love that too

Sure, I have other money elsewhere, that doesn't see the light of a laptop, or any thing online.

But, checking? Bill paying?
On line


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2021)

I use online banking at a conventional brick and mortar bank.

Deposits and bill paying is handled automatically.

I could be dead for several years before anyone notices.

I’ve never used an online bank that does not have branches in my area.

I wouldn’t chase rates on certificates of deposit beyond my comfort zone.  Look at what you have to lose in relation to the relatively small amount of income that you will gain.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm old-school to the bone, Ruth, and still swear by doing most everything the old-fashioned way, and hubby feels the same way.
> 
> We still receive paper bills each month (by way of mail), and do our banking the old-fashioned manual way (walk into the bank in person).
> 
> We're committed to being the diehards that we are right to the bitter end.


@Aunt Marg we have to do our banking online because we only have one bank in our small town and
they charge for what they term a 'foreign' transaction
Just check if your bank charges you for your paper bills? Some do.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 4, 2021)

Old school banking involves the following practices:

Receiving paper bank statements each month.
Paying bills by cheque, rather than automatic drafts or online payments.
Accessing cash at the teller window, rather than from an ATM machine.
Checking your daily balance and activity either by visiting a bank branch or by calling for the information.
Receiving payments by paper check, and depositing them directly into the bank.

That's me, old school. The only reason that I have a bank account is because my pension and salary are not pain in cash. More's the pity.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 4, 2021)

I do most of my financial stuff online (no paper statements) but I do have the option of bank machine and teller. My pensions and other benefits are all deposited into my account automatically and most household payments are directly withdrawn from this account. I have deposits with 2 different banks - household and savings and 2 mastercards. ALL is monitored frequently and bank and credit card statements (online) are all checked for accuracy and anything I don't recognize is followed by a swift call to verify. All covered up to $250,000 by he FDIC except identity theft = hence the frequent monitoring. I can't imagine going to the bank physically for anything and as I am now helping my older brother who has dementia - I am currently getting all his bills to be withdrawn from the bank so he doesn't need to physically go to the bank. I used to use cheques to this same brother but now I don't need to. I still use cash to pay the paper girl for delivery of local newspaper.


----------



## Chet (Jun 4, 2021)

Since you are only shopping for better interest rates, be advised that banks offer higher introductory rates to lure you in, after-which they are lowered.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 4, 2021)

I have been doing all my banking and bill paying online for years. I use a local credit union and have been with the same one for many years and feel safe.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2021)

Done it for years now. Even deposit checks. The only time I go near my bank is to use the ATM to save a charge, and that’s in the lobby.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2021)

Online for many years. Direct deposit.  Would never go back to writing checks.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 4, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Done it for years now. Even deposit checks. The only time I go near my bank is to use the ATM to save a charge, and that’s in the lobby.


If I need cash (which is not that often) I just get it when I use the self check out at Walmart.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 4, 2021)

Everything online


----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 4, 2021)

We have used a National Credit Union for years however, there are NO offices in our state.  I used to do all the "banking" by telephone.  When we re-financed our house, last year, we had to do everything online.  Since then I found that the online access is SUPER convenient to check balances, see when a check has cleared and move money from one account to another.  It is a "secure" site and not really much different than using the phone.  We still get paper statements and use a local ATM for cash. 

We do NOT do online bill paying.  We have automatic withdrawals for the mortgage, at the same credit union, but I still write checks and mail them.  Its just a habit, I'm comfortable with.

We do our investing through two other firms and I write checks when I transfer money to them.  I might consider CDs through our credit union (our son has) but would not buy anything from someplace I don't know.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 4, 2021)

Been doing it since the 90s, and would never go back.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2021)

I feel  online banking is very secure.  I did open  my account in person about 7 years  ago.
Have only been there in person maybe 2 times since..  they pay all my monthly bills,   and I've never had  a problem with anything.


----------



## timoc (Jun 4, 2021)

Honestly, I read this as.....​​How do you feel about bonking online?​​The truth is, I wouldn't mind trying it online or on the couch. ​


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 4, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When I was growing up in the 50s my mom and grandma would take a day each month to take care of any banking right in town.
> Later on when my mom lived with me she was still able to pick and choose a bank nearby.
> After she passed and left some savings to me I decided to do the same but as time went on the little banks had very low interests rates.
> My cousin suggested that I shop around for better rates even if it meant going out of state. This was a big leap for me.
> ...



I've had my retirement portfolio at Schwab since 1997 so all investments, CDs, etc. are all there (I don't have any CDs right now though). 

A friend suggested trying online banking to me in 2004. I tried it and have never looked back. When I got a smart phone a few years ago I started doing "Mobile Deposit," where you take a photo of your check right at home and it gets deposited.

Every recurring bill I have is paid automatically out of my checking account: utilities, credit card, home and auto insurance, etc. There are a couple that aren't recurring, but with a few mouse clicks I pay them online. Income and property taxes I still have to write physical checks for.

IMO, online banking is the greatest invention since sliced bread, caller ID, and intermittent wipers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2021)

timoc said:


> Honestly, I read this as.....​​How do you feel about bonking online?​​The truth is, I wouldn't mind trying it online or on the couch. ​


Better stick with the couch! 

*Bonking*, or "hitting the wall," is a term most athletes recognize. While it isn't something all will experience, when you *bonk*, you'll know it. It's unmistakable—the feeling of severe weakness, fatigue, confusion, and disorientation is something you will not want to experience more than once.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 4, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Better stick with the couch!
> 
> *Bonking*, or "hitting the wall," is a term most athletes recognize. While it isn't something all will experience, when you *bonk*, you'll know it. It's unmistakable—the feeling of severe weakness, fatigue, confusion, and disorientation is something you will not want to experience more than once.


@Aunt Bea after all these opinions I feel like I've been bonked on the head. lol 
Seriously though thanks for all the input. I've decided to put it in my mattress.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 4, 2021)

No.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 4, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Better stick with the couch!
> 
> *Bonking*, or "hitting the wall," is a term most athletes recognize. While it isn't something all will experience, when you *bonk*, you'll know it. It's unmistakable—the feeling of severe weakness, fatigue, confusion, and disorientation is something you will not want to experience more than once.


Aunt Bea, far from me to explain to a lady the Brit-speak crudity of bonking, but if it needs spelling out try coitus.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 4, 2021)

We use some features like automatic monthly satellite bill, but use mail for electricity, car insurance, and doctors. We pay cash for other needed stuff. I still don't trust the safety of it. Hackers are very sophisticated, and this ransomware hack is quickly gaining attention. Here are a few pointers I found.

*Are online banks safe to use?*​Yes, online banks are safe. As long as an online bank is insured by the FDIC, it will offer the same coverage as the FDIC-insured bank down the street. Use the FDIC’s BankFind tool to confirm the online bank is insured. This tool allows you to search a bank by its name or web address.

In some cases, the two financial institutions might actually share the same insurance. Take Citizens Access or Investors eAccess as an example:


Citizens Access is an online bank that’s a division of Citizens Bank. The two are treated as the same entity, under the same FDIC certificate, when calculating FDIC insurance.
Investors eAccess is an online bank, and is a trade name of Investors Bank. Deposits at Investors eAccess are deposits of Investors Bank for FDIC purposes.
These banks are examples of a common trend: that the online bank you’re considering for its high yield might be related to a familiar traditional bank. Keep in mind that since these banks are related, your FDIC insurance may be limited to $250,000 between the two banks. Always check with your bank and use the FDIC’s EDIE Estimator to make sure your money is all covered under FDIC insurance.

https://www.bankrate.com/banking/are-online-banks-safe/


----------



## Irwin (Jun 4, 2021)

timoc said:


> Honestly, I read this as.....​​How do you feel about bonking online?​​The truth is, I wouldn't mind trying it online or on the couch. ​


Just wait a few years. Virtual bonking will be a thing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Aunt Bea, far from me to explain to a lady the Brit-speak crudity of bonking, but if it needs spelling out try coitus.


_“What is your name?" asked Lear.
 Caius," said Kent.
 And whence do you hail?"
 From Bonking, sire."
 Well, yes, lad, as do we all," said Lear, "but from what town?” - _Christopher Moore, Fool

I think that we had better get back to banking!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Have been doing online banking for years. We wouldn’t have been about to move without the ability of online banking. 
Our bills are all paid with online banking 
We’ve had the same bank account for almost 25 years now.


----------



## oldmontana (Jun 4, 2021)

I use on line.  Get my SS check,  pay my bills  on line.  I also trade stocks on line and transfer funds from and to my checking from my brokerage account.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 4, 2021)

To clarify: the bank I use in my above post is a local real bank where I’ve had accounts since 1982. I’m just using their online system, which most real banks probably have now.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 6, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We use some features like automatic monthly satellite bill, but use mail for electricity, car insurance, and doctors. We pay cash for other needed stuff. I still don't trust the safety of it. Hackers are very sophisticated, and this ransomware hack is quickly gaining attention. Here are a few pointers I found.
> 
> *Are online banks safe to use?*​Yes, online banks are safe. As long as an online bank is insured by the FDIC, it will offer the same coverage as the FDIC-insured bank down the street. Use the FDIC’s BankFind tool to confirm the online bank is insured. This tool allows you to search a bank by its name or web address.
> 
> ...



My sister insisted on doing everything the old fashioned way by check, etc., which she thought was safer, UNTIL somebody got ahold of one of her checks she had "safely" mailed, washed it and changed the payee and amount and got a huge chunk out of her account (the bank finally gave her her money back, but it was a hassle).  The old fashioned way is no safer than online -- ever think about how many hands a handwritten check goes through? Everybody who handles your check has your banking information and can easily enough replicate your check.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 6, 2021)

Charles Schwab online...they got the real money these days...lol.


----------



## Remy (Jun 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I use 2 different banks, one holds my savings accounts and the other is where my checking account is. I do bank online, but only with the bank that has my checking account.


My bank allows as many free checking accounts as you want. So I have two. My regular one and the one I link to my Paypal account. That one I keep a few hundred dollars in for online shopping if I buy. Many places take Paypal now.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 8, 2021)

I do all of my banking online with a national bank that's also in my neighborhood.  It's extremely convenient and they pay absolutely all of my bills for me except for the ones that are automatically put onto my credit cards -- and then my bank automatically pays my credit cards.  All of the banks involved send me notifications every time they pay anything; so, I know immediately when a payment is sent and for how much (except for tips on credit cards and gasoline purchases at the pumps).  I also know the moment something is deposited such as my social security check or anything else.  I even save on stamps and envelopes this way.  Marvelous!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2021)

Remy said:


> My bank allows as many free checking accounts as you want. So I have two. My regular one and the one I link to my Paypal account. That one I keep a few hundred dollars in for online shopping if I buy. Many places take Paypal now.


That's a good tactic. I don't care for Paypal, though.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That's a good tactic. I don't care for Paypal, though.


What do you have against PayPal?


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2021)

I am mistrustful of online banking. I do all my transactions in person, call on a landline phone to get updates on my accounts and have arranged for utilities and services to do electronic fund transfers for payment.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That's a good tactic. I don't care for Paypal, though.


It's just easier for me to use a card. Where I shop online, my card info is already in there, so all I have to do is check a box.


----------



## Frogfur (Jul 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When I was growing up in the 50s my mom and grandma would take a day each month to take care of any banking right in town.
> Later on when my mom lived with me she was still able to pick and choose a bank nearby.
> After she passed and left some savings to me I decided to do the same but as time went on the little banks had very low interests rates.
> My cousin suggested that I shop around for better rates even if it meant going out of state. This was a big leap for me.
> ...


Simple answer . No. I control my own finances. I don't trust banks, they're in the business to make money. If not for credit, I'd put it all in a coffee can. Cash money talks.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 1, 2021)

Hubby and I operate our bank accounts separately although all accounts are in both our names. I use a mutual bank (formerly a credit union) and my allocated pensions are paid into the main account, which I dub my working account. My debit card is linked to this account and the bills and expenditure that I manage are linked to this account. The recurring bills that I pay are mostly taken care of by direct debit. The balance in the working account is limited to $3000. When the balance goes above this amount I transfer the surplus to a second linked account that I call my nest egg. This one is not linked to the card and can only be accessed by me online. This means that if I should lose my wallet, my debit card cannot be used to take all of the money that I have in the bank. I never carry more than $200 in cash. Hubby still has an account with a cheque facility but it is hardly ever used. A recent parking fine he was given was paid online, so no cheque needed.

As well as having most bills taken care of without effort on my part, I can also pay for online purchases directly and send money to the bank accounts of my grandchildren when they need some help. Hubby and I can transfer money to one another when one of us is being hit hard by something unexpected. 

Online banking is a blessing but it still needs to be carefully thought out. I don't use Paypal because I am reluctant to provide my bank details to them. I am probably being overcautious but I am more confident to manage my finances where I am in control.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 1, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I don't use Paypal because I am reluctant to provide my bank details to them.


Same here.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 1, 2021)

I don't trust Paypal, either.  I know several people who have had problems with them.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 1, 2021)

IMO Paypal is an unnecessary intermediary. My online shopping is limited to businesses rather than individuals. Yesterday Hubby decided to purchase a sweater online but when he received the confirmation of his order he realised he had ordered the wrong size. I found the email address and sent one off explaining the error, hoping to get it fixed before despatch. Straightway we received an answering email saying "No problem, I will fix it."  Not sure how I would do that using Paypal.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 1, 2021)

I pay all my bills w/checks.  B of A is close by so I can drop off my house payment, if I don't want to mail it.
I belong to the credit union thru my work, so no fees on anything.  They send me a statement every month.
Use ATM to make deposits...it's close by too.

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 2, 2021)

We have banked with Ally for years (savings account and a separate account I put money in every month for car insurance, registration, etc.) and have had no problem getting a transfer from them to our local bank within a day or so. I use Paypal most of the time for online purchases and have never had a problem.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 2, 2021)

Frogfur said:


> Simple answer . No. I control my own finances. I don't trust banks, they're in the business to make money. If not for credit, I'd put it all in a coffee can. Cash money talks.


Your comment made me think about my parents. My dad was born in 1911 and my mother was born in 1916. They married in 1942 and I can remember that they never had a bank account. My mother had a Calumet can in their big upright freezer in the basement that she stuck cash money in. That freezer had a lock on it. Talk about "cold cash"...haha. When my dad died in 1987, she had to set up a bank account and that was the first checkbook she ever had.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It's just easier for me to use a card. Where I shop online, my card info is already in there, so all I have to do is check a box.


I prefer not having my card all over the place; Paypal works for most sites I use.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 2, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> How do you feel about banking online?


I like the convenience, mainly use it for checking on account balances or seeing if checks or deposits have posted.   Making transfers between checking and savings takes just a couple clicks.    I set up a couple CDs with another financial institution completely online, no problems.
Hackers are more likely to invade a bank's database and gain your personal information, regardless of whether you bank online.   Sure, a hacker "could" hijack your web browser or ....


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 3, 2021)

I like it. I use it to pay my bills online but that is all. I really trust it more than leaving my checks in the mailbox which is something I would have to do sometimes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2021)

I was a bit leery at first so started slowly. That was years ago and now I hardly ever visit a branch for anything except to access my safe deposit box and get cash if I prefer smaller denominations than what ATMs pump out. In fact, I can count the times I've used ATMs on two hands although I've had a debit card for at least 30 years.

Banking online is so convenient. I schedule all my bills to be paid from my checking accounts automatically. I only write one check a month for our carrying charges (AKA HOA fees) because they do not have a system in place for electronic payments yet. My son and I can transfer money back and forth between our accounts instantly, which has come in handy.  Also instantaneous: moving money between my financial institutions, including brokerages and checking balances. If there's ever a mistake, it can be caught immediately rather than waiting for a monthly statement to come in.  I noticed a couple of days ago that Uber added a wait time fee of $1.01 to my Citi card. I sent them a dispute message and I was credited right away. Another thing I can do is generate and use virtual credit card numbers (via Citibank). I love that benefit.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 3, 2021)

Since my post came up again I'll tell you what happened with my first online banking experience.  Never again! 
I don't drink but definitely needed one after that experience.

I entered all my info. which went smoothly. I tried to set up the account so I could see it online. They said I needed a password.  Why don't they tell you how many letters and numbers you need at the beginning.

No, they tell you that after you have tried  enough passwords to fill up an entire note pad. 
Finally I got one they liked.

Next they sent me an email telling me to put the code in the place where I had requested it. I didn't request a code, they did!
Finally they were going to deposit 3 small amounts in my account to see if the account was mine. 
I couldn't find that because I didn't know where to put the stupid code.

I was totally rattled at that point and went to bed.

The next day I went to a local bank and opened a cd in 20 minutes, Walked out with all the paper work and peace of mind. 

I heard my mom say, "I told you so." and I'm now on my way to being an alcoholic. lol


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2021)

@Ruth n Jersey  I think most sites do indicate now what's required for a password . I venture to guess many people experienced what you did back in the day when trying to set up accounts. I can understand how such an experience would spook you.


----------



## rgp (Jul 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm old-school to the bone, Ruth, and still swear by doing most everything the old-fashioned way, and hubby feels the same way.
> 
> We still receive paper bills each month (by way of mail), and do our banking the old-fashioned manual way (walk into the bank in person).
> 
> We're committed to being the diehards that we are right to the bitter end.



 I'm the same way. Trouble is, if the bad guys want our information, all they need do is 'hack' the bank. Our accounts are at their disposure then.  But that said, I'll stick with the old way as long as I can.

My retirement system sends me notice about 2-3 times p/year about how much more convenient it would be for_ ME_ .... to do direct deposit <grin> And the bank notifies me about all I can get done on line.

We [the U.S.A.] do seem to be becoming a cashless society , so on-line may become mandatory in the not to distant future.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2021)

Change you password at least once per year.


----------



## timoc (Jul 19, 2021)

How do you feel about banking online?​
Well, there is something to be said about going into the bank, you know, having a one to one with a real live human................."thinking"..... where that surly bloke looks over the top of his glasses at me, gives me free sniffs of his garlic breath, looks me up and down like I was sh** under his shoe, then has the cheek to ask me why I'm withdrawing money and what I'm going to spend it on............I think I'll do it online.


----------



## rgp (Jul 19, 2021)

timoc said:


> How do you feel about banking online?​
> Well, there is something to be said about going into the bank, you know, having a one to one with a real live human................."thinking"..... where that surly bloke looks over the top of his glasses at me, gives me free sniffs of his garlic breath, looks me up and down like I was sh** under his shoe, then has the cheek to ask me why I'm withdrawing money and what I'm going to spend it on............I think I'll do it online.



"to ask me why I'm withdrawing money and what I'm going to spend it on........."

 That is none of his business, and I for one would tell him so!


----------



## Ladybug (Jul 26, 2021)

I love everything about online banking.  Makes life a little easier.  Have been doing it for about three years now and wouldn’t do it any other way.  I personally have never had any problems.  I use my tablet and it just takes a few minutes to pay my bills each month.  Love it!


----------

